# Spoke length and wheel lacing, am i crazy?



## Volvoguy (Aug 2, 2011)

So after talking to a few shops about building up my wheels, it looks like i'm going to have to spend almost $200 to get spokes and get them built up. Seems to me like with a bit of patience I could do this myself, but I don't have the truing stand and all the fancy tools. After reading the Sheldon Brown article it seems doable myself, but is it worth just shelling out the cash?  Also, if I do it myself, does anyone know what size spokes i need to put a Bendix Red band automatic and a schwinn front hub onto S7 rims?  One of the LBS said they had a huge overorder of spokes for 26" wheels that they'd almost be giving away.  Can't hurt to try, eh?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah bike shops are near larceny for relacing. There are many videos on youtube for relacing yourself. It is time consuming and it'll probably go wrong a few times first but it'd definitely be worth it in the end. Especially if you need a relacing in the future! Also, if you get it laced up yourself, bring it to the bike shop just for truing which shouldn't be more than 10$ per wheel.

Somebody has got a set of used spokes on ebay that were laced into an S-7 with a kickback hub. http://cgi.ebay.com/Schwinn-Spokes-Heavy-Gauge-Bendix-2-Speed-Hub-S-7-/120756944914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1dacc012
You could message him and see what kind of length he's got on them.


----------



## Volvoguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome spokes! Might have to bid on those just for the sake of knowing they are the right length. Do you think these ones  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120756944650  might work for a standard Schwinn front hub? Or are the "heavy duty" front hubs a different size?

I watched a couple videos on youtube and it seems like I should be able to do it, and just get them trued if need be.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 2, 2011)

The only difference with the HD spokes is the gauge. They can be in any length. I'd say it'd be fine to use a standard gauge spoke for the front if the rear is laced with heavy duty. Visually if the rear is beefier, it'll look fine.. inversely if the front was beefier than the rear, it may look strange. I've never had a bike mismatched though so I can't make promises 

If the auction gets away from you, make sure to message the guy; it only takes a second to measure them for you. I know S-2s are 10 5/8" but everything is a little different and spoke length is one thing you can't fudge too much. Good luck! Kickbacks are definitely good fun.


----------



## then8j (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished up two tires the other week. You can see them on my thread. I used a spare set of forks and my bike rack to put the wheels  in for truing. Just secure the forks, put the wheel in it and slowly (quarter turns) tighten up the spokes,to remove the wobbles.  I just followed the directions I found on youtube.

These were my 5th set that I have ever done. the first set took my a long time, it takes some practice, but it sure feels good when you finish.

good luck with it. share with us......take pictures of the progress, I would like to see that.......


----------

